# Established tank Brown Algae



## PARAGUAY (29 Jan 2017)

The living room tank ran out of CO2 ,so because of one thing or another didn't replace gas bottle while recently,some plants suffered some Amazons,Javas did well butsince resuming CO2 seem to have a continual brown algae outbreak,tried larger water changes,helps but then comes back


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (29 Jan 2017)

Same issue as yours - but mine started as I injected the Co2 - still dont know why it happened.

Paul


----------



## PARAGUAY (5 Feb 2017)

Paul not to different ,maybe I thought things would improve when resuming CO2,at the moment trying different things ,cleaning stones,temporary using activated carbon ,more water changing,keeping up with EI,,The gravel been in for years,maybe its old tank syndrome as PFK call it! Maybe as some more floating plants


----------



## tim (6 Feb 2017)

Could be the organics released by the plants triggering diatoms ? Increased water changes should get the tank back on track again, though ime sometimes this can take a few weeks.


----------



## ChrisP (15 Feb 2017)

How are the plants doing? Presumably they struggled / didn't grow as fast without Co2, which has let the algae creep in.


----------



## PARAGUAY (18 Feb 2017)

Thanks Chris at the moment I am doing lots of water changes as Tim advised(3 a week,2 at 30%,one 50%.tweaked a few other things including cut down on feeding fish,removing plant leaves.Things appear a bit better suppose its a patience game for now


----------



## Soilwork (20 Feb 2017)

As far as I understand things plants have to alter their leaf structure around the rubisco enzyme when dealing with changes to the surrounding co2 concentration.  Perhaps the older leaves that are no longer suited to the new co2 concentration are given up once the useful elements have been scavanged.  As the old leaves decay this could trigger an algae bloom? This would work both ways going from high co2 to low and vice Versa.

I agree that water changes should help.


----------

